# West London Open 2022



## Jam88 (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone thinking of going to the West London Open?






West London Open 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 29, 2022)

I am, as long as I register quick enough to make the competitor list


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 29, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I am, as long as I register quick enough to make the competitor list


Yeah same, Wakefield Open filled up in under 10 minutes and this one has a third of the spaces so we’re gonna have to be really fast


----------



## PCCuber (Jan 30, 2022)

I'd love to go, its really close to where I live, but the im busy on that day. Also, is @LBr organising it?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 31, 2022)

PCCuber said:


> I'd love to go, its really close to where I live, but the im busy on that day. Also, is @LBr organising it?


Oh that’s bad luck 
I don’t know if LBr is organising it or not


----------



## Arnavol (Feb 1, 2022)

Will try to go but need to register my son before me. He has swimming at 7pm tonight. The computer comes with us to the swimming pool.


----------



## LBr (Feb 1, 2022)

I am organising
So I will be there


----------



## LBr (Feb 1, 2022)

Registration has filled already!


----------



## LBr (Feb 1, 2022)

Patrick missed it, along with like everyone on this thread as well as many people who went to leatherhead


----------



## PCCuber (Feb 1, 2022)

LBr said:


> I am organising
> So I will be there


Nice.


LBr said:


> Patrick missed it, along with like everyone on this thread as well as many people who went to leatherhead


I guess it was really popular then. Wish you much luck in organising!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm 15th on the waiting list so _mayyybe_


----------



## bradyung (Feb 1, 2022)

I completed the registration at 7:01 but still 75 on the waiting list….no chance at all…


----------



## Arnavol (Feb 2, 2022)

bradyung said:


> I completed the registration at 7:01 but still 75 on the waiting list….no chance at all…


I made sure I clicked within 1 second of 7:00. I managed to put my son 80th or so on the waiting list. Then I had to register myself. About 130 on the waiting list. Next time maybe.


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 3, 2022)

LBr said:


> Patrick missed it, along with like everyone on this thread as well as many people who went to leatherhead


Yeah I registered pretty much instantly and I’m like 40th. What’s weird is it took me longer to register for Weston super mare and I made it into that. Luck ig.
(Although website crash prolly helped)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 4, 2022)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah I registered pretty much instantly and I’m like 40th. What’s weird is it took me longer to register for Weston super mare and I made it into that. Luck ig.
> (Although website crash prolly helped)


Yea I'm in Weston super mare too. I guess since people had already signed up for the london open, less people wanted to try for this one. Also weston super mare is not london so it's not accessible to the same amount of people


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Yea I'm in Weston super mare too. I guess since people had already signed up for the london open, less people wanted to try for this one. Also weston super mare is not london so it's not accessible to the same amount of people


Probably true. See you there!


----------



## Tecknet (May 10, 2022)

I did not know that competitions fill out soo quickly lol.


----------

